# LS tractors any good



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

Anybody own a LS tractor or have any infomation on them good or bad. All I can find out is that New Holland is importing them and selling them.

Thanks


----------



## FIRE526 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a LS XR4046HC and love it had it for about a year now and just over 100 hours


----------

